# Audi C3 power window problem



## tanct (Sep 17, 2005)

There is no power supply to the switches of the power window. Anyone can suggest what and where to look for the fault. The user manual says that should current be overdrawn, the supply will be cut of and will reset in few seconds. Current limiter? where?


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi C3 power window problem (tanct)*

Usually, the reason for power problems with Audi power windows is broken wiring in the driver door, due to flexing of the harness in the door hinge area. If you wiggle the harness, you may be able to intermittently get power to the window motor. The wiring should be checked and repaired where necessary; repair by splicing together where there are breaks in one or more wires.


----------

